# Comet Lake



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Have any of you guys ever fish
Comet Lake? My Nephew just built a house
on it, and I got the green light.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes Sir,,I had a Friend that lived on it,,Bass!!,Cats,Amur,Panfish some Pike,,& they had Walleye in it years ago....Go get em Mark!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's an awesome Crappie lake.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I should have known you would have the answer.
Is there a lake you aint fished?
My nephew told me there is 1 guy that lives there,
Fishes regularly and keeps a log of his catch.
Claims he get over 1000 bass per year,and 
several between 7-8 lbs.???????
What do Ya think????


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Every time i pass the place i wish i had permission! Good luck... being a private lake, i'm sure you will have some great fishin in there.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

1000 Bass a year!! When does he sleep?? I have no way to dispute that,,cuz I don't fish it,,But anyway you look at it,,That's a LOTTA Bass!! You will have to tell me about it next year R.G.. After you check it out.. Side note: Nimi,,was my "Home Lake ",,'60s-'80s,,did a lot of fishing out that way as a youngster..streams,ponds,private waters,etc... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

The lake does have some toad Bass. I have taken a few over 6lb.
An elderly lady gave me permission years ago in exchange for just spending a little time visiting and helping her with things.
Unfortunately she passed away several years ago.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Was you fishin from the bank?
My Nephew has a boat dock and a row boat,
I guess thats gonna have to do.
No boat ramp, right?
Sure looks Fishy!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I had crappie attractors sunk under the dock. For Bass fishing I just used her old rowboat. The upper end with the lilly pads is great in the spring for Bass.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

If you need help honing in on the fish give me a p.m.! Lol I could bring you out to sandy lake in Brimfield/rootstown area! We could trade private lake fishing trips! I caught a 17.5 in crappie out of sandy last year along with walleye and perch!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Sandy Lake is a fish factory,
I got a couple buddys that fish it.
You can buy into a club membership out there,
But its up to 3 or4 hundred a year now.
Where is the deeper water at Comet?


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

i was able to fish a small portion from shore,,20-25 yrs. ago,,,And that was the S.W. side of the pond,,& it was pretty hard to figure if there were any drastic contour changes like that..... BUT,,there were big Bass to be had & I liked that,,plus Perch were very nice sized !! I would keep the Perch & release the Bass.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<----- Sounds like a GOOD deal jiggin'fool is offering Mark,,He's a pretty good fisherman TOO!!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I will be talkin to him.
Whats got me goin, is the talk
of all these 8 lb. Bass
Those are hard to come buy
in these parts.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

REEL GRIP said:


> Sandy Lake is a fish factory,
> I got a couple buddys that fish it.
> You can buy into a club membership out there,
> But its up to 3 or4 hundred a year now.
> Where is the deeper water at Comet?


Sandy has some real good fish in it! My cousins own a house on Sandy and I am usually out there once a week for dinner or fishing and never heard of a bought fishing membership and my cousin is on the board... I know they do something like that at Luna lake... Don't know if it is still true but it was like 300 for background check and then 300 for the yearly membership... Could be wrong... My buddy knows a guy that lives on the lake and that is what he told us a few years ago.... Nothing like that is at sandy... Good for me!!! Where is comet?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Comet Lake is about 1/4 mile south of Nimasila.
I've got a couple buddy's the bought a membership
at Sandy Lake. They got a little Park for picnics
and 2 or 3 Row boats layin on the bank you can use.
This is on the SW corner of the Lake. They only ice fish it,
At first it was like,200 bucks, now its like 400, they
quit. They only sell so many memberships. There has 
to be an open spot,to get in. There is a gate on south end
of the lake, they give you a key.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

We still call that the boy scout camp... A business owns that now but I don't know who... Maybe they are the ones selling the spots... I noticed this last year every day I was there, there were 2 boats out from there with 2 guys in each boat.... Made me sick the 4 lb bass they kept a long with the 8-9 in perch(which are small for the lake) and the 10-14 in walleye they kept which just started getting stocked again 2 years ago! Gonna talk to my cousin see if they knew about that!I don't mind if you want to keep a bass to put on the wall! But not a 4 lber especially out of that lake. And if you are going to eat the bass keep the 12-15 inches cause there are a bunch!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I know, I hate to see guys puttin Bass
on a stringer.
I talked to a guy yesterday, told me
A membership @ Sandy Lake is up to 500 buck.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

My cousin didnt even know about bought memberships and his dad is on the board.... I wonder if whoever bought the property is selling the memberships without the association knowing... Don't know... My cousin will find out though!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

All is well on the memberships to Sandy Lake. *Through the company that owns the property on the South East corner of the lake.* It is how the company covers their membership fees to the lake organization for access. I did have no idea that this is what went on out there. Sandy is an AMAZING lake to fish!!

Evin


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

My late friend Ken used to own a home on Comet and let me take his boat out all the time. The fishing was excellent, especially for bass. That was 20 years ago, but there were some real hogs in there and still wish I had access to it.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

REEL GRIP said:


> Sandy Lake is a fish factory,
> I got a couple buddys that fish it.
> You can buy into a club membership out there,
> But its up to 3 or4 hundred a year now.
> Where is the deeper water at Comet?


I believe the deepest part of Comet Lake is where it runs under Comet Rd. towards Nimisilla. Some of my best fishing there was at the opposite or South end (I think) of the lake where my friend's house was. (Raised brick ranch with spiraled brick columns) There is a narrow channel of deeper water with thick lilly's on both sides straight out from the house. 
We had some amazing days there casting rubber worms and top water plugs along those edges. My friend had a cabinet maker doing some work for him and he brought a rod along one day. I watched him catch one of the biggest bass I had ever seen casting from his dock. Really wish I still had access to Comet.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

jiggin'fool said:


> My cousin didnt even know about bought memberships and his dad is on the board.... I wonder if whoever bought the property is selling the memberships without the association knowing... Don't know... My cousin will find out though!


Hey Mike that's where i've been fishing at, I'm trying to get my foot in the door, it's around 500 a year. Alot cheaper than a seasonal campground,


----------

